# snow in michigan



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

will it snow in michigan this year? over the summer we had a cool summer with one realy hot day of about 95 degrees which is not normal for michigan so i was wondering if we would get some snow this year, i heard aboyut el nino and i hope its wrong so if any of you know about south east michigan forcasts please post because i want snow!:laughing:


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Looks like NOAA and AccuWeather are predicting warmer and drier than normal this year, but ive also heard a repete of '78, I guess only time will tell. I feel that with the hard winter last season and cool temps this summer that we may have a light winter also.


----------



## Greenway (Sep 29, 2009)

Well cooler summer temps and more then average percipitation of rainfall throughout the summer, the past two years have been strong im thinking its coming early again this year but its going to be overly cold where its not going to want to snow later into the season, wet at first then just too cold to snow but expect some larger then average snow amounts at one time.


----------



## disturban (Oct 12, 2009)

I am from Mid Michigan and the animals tell me a different story...lol! What I mean by that is I am an avid hunter and have been hunting all my life. Just about everyone in our family has shot a deer this year and they all had a lot of fat on them. Now from past experience when I have seen this we had brutal cold temps and lots of snow...so expect a bad bad winter this year in Michigan. Bad as in lots of snow and cold...good for you plow guys! My friend hunts squirrels and he is seeing the same thing...lots of fat. Other animals I have seen are fat as well, birds, raccoons, ect ect! I dont put any faith in that Farmers Almanac crap...the animals know what we are in for and they get prepared!!!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

disturban;831749 said:


> I am from Mid Michigan and the animals tell me a different story...lol! What I mean by that is I am an avid hunter and have been hunting all my life. Just about everyone in our family has shot a deer this year and they all had a lot of fat on them. Now from past experience when I have seen this we had brutal cold temps and lots of snow...so expect a bad bad winter this year in Michigan. Bad as in lots of snow and cold...good for you plow guys! My friend hunts squirrels and he is seeing the same thing...lots of fat. Other animals I have seen are fat as well, birds, raccoons, ect ect! I dont put any faith in that Farmers Almanac crap...the animals know what we are in for and they get prepared!!!


I hang around a lot of hunters and they always say stuff like this. Oddly enough they are usually right. I have never heard any of them say anything about more or less snow but predicting warm or cold winters they are usually right.


----------



## disturban (Oct 12, 2009)

nekos;831796 said:


> I hang around a lot of hunters and they always say stuff like this. Oddly enough they are usually right. I have never heard any of them say anything about more or less snow but predicting warm or cold winters they are usually right.


Trust me...the snow is coming and lots of it!


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

I have not really heard about how much snow but have heard it is going to be colder than normal.


----------

